# In need of help.



## Brian12345 (Jan 28, 2009)

As explained in my intro thread here.. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/welcome-member-introduction/16306-hello-all.html I was robbed pretty hard. The police report was an estimate of 6k but I think I had more in losses than that, but whats done is done...

Budget build: Decent Home theater sound, multi purpose use for parties, etc.
ps- for the party animals we tend to be, I keep everything very clean and I watch out for my electronics! My roommates and I have also become pretty addicted to call of duty, which is probably not such a good thing so late in college....ha

I already have: 

-a 12" audiobahn 400w subwoofer. its brand new but they are junk, it will have to do though.

-also a 3/4" mdf ported single 12" box for the audiobahn I plan on cutting a place out of for a plate amp. I was also thinking about sealing the port and making a smaller tube port, as the port right now is about 12"x1.5" (thoughts....?)

-I will be buying a dayton plate amp from parts express very soon, this will only run the sub

-I have an older JVC 5.1 system and receiver
--From it I will be using the receiver until I buy the onkyo tx sr304 soon, it is a decent rec. for CHEAP (at least I think it is decent??)

--I will most likely be using the rear speakers from the jvc system for just that, the rear speakers.
I took one of them out of the box, they are 6ohm 40-60w handling power

--The center channel speakers were a joke. 12ohm 25-35w handling.
I was thinking about building a new center channel box, using these two, two 200w 1" dome tweeters I bought, and I'm almost positive that won't be enough being that the center channel is most important... Suggestions on this? I will build one, but need some input...

--I want to build two towers (each side of the tv)
The towers will each include one 200w 2"x5" horn tweeter that I already have.
I need suggestions on what else to put in the towers with the tweeters, I would personally want two other parts to them. A component and a woofer? I have no idea...This is where I need big help.
-I already have a 4x8 sheet of mdf ready to cut to make the towers. I would think they would look best at around 40" tall or so?

I don't want them to be eyesores, but they don't have to be the best looking things in the world either. I will probably wrap them in black suede, and maybe get a stainless plate for the front of them...not sure yet, but I need to know what I'm doing first. 

Thanks for all the help, and I'll post some pictures of what I'm working with tomorrow.


----------

